# Algae in my tank maybe a sort of cyanos??



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi all
I have those algae in my tank : 








It's growing on the leafs. I though it was due to my lighting system witch was more than one year old so i changed the bulbs but nothing seems to be better 
Do you know how to eradicate it?
My Tank : 190l 
HQI 70w + 2*18W fluo 
Pmdd daily injection 1ml + NO3 injection
CO2 injection
Thanks


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

no one?


----------



## nagesh (Jul 21, 2005)

i can not see the photograph attached to your quaery.kindly describe the algae.
nagesh s
india.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You do not mention PO4. Are you adding this?

Also let us know what your KH and pH is... you're probably not adding enough CO2...


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Ph : ~7 
Kh : 3
I don't add PO4 and have never tested it. 
I'm adding CO2 but I don't know how to manage to increas the CO2 injection because when i increase the number of buble per minutes they doesn't disolve very well...I'm using this diffuser http://www.tunze.com/fileadmin/images/product_database/7074.500.jpg 
I'll try to increase a little bit my injection...
Do you think it's a sort of cyano and taht i could erase it with the cyano's drug?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't see the picture. If it is Cyno you can treat it with E-mycin to get rid of it initially. However it your tank is not in-balance then it will come back.

You need to test P04. If you are dosing N03 you also need to dose P04. Keeping N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1ppm (or as close as possible).

Your C02 is setting at 9ppm (PH 7/KH 3). You need to at least increase it to 20ppm (30ppm is better).


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Right click on the broken page (the little x thingie) and click "show picture." It looks almost like fuzz algae or BBA (not long enough to be hair, it's grey-clear maybe 3mm strands on the top of leaves, if the description helps at all). I'm not great at algae identification  , sorry.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> Right click on the broken page (the little x thingie) and click "show picture."


I did... The X just disappered and no pictured appeared.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm. wierd link...


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Better now?

I'll try to increase my CO2 level. For the NO3 level i'm always at 0 evenf if i had so i think i should increase my injection... And 'll try to get a PO4 test 
If it's cyanos i have E micine so i can cure it.... but i'm not sure it is. What do you think?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Doesn't look like cyano to me...

How much NO3 are you adding?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

about 1.5ml per day but the think is taht i don't know the concentration of my solution...
I'll try to make a new one...


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to do this:

Get your NO3 up to 10-30ppm and stable at that level
Add PO4 to 1ppm, stable
Increase CO2 to get 20-30ppm, stable. Change diffusers if yours can't keep up. 

It appears to me that your NO3 is bottoming out, and that your CO2 is too low as well. High CO2 is almost always a good way to reduce any algae. I run close to 50ppm and I have no algae at all.

-Dustin


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey guys your were right! You'r the best  
I increased a little bit my NO3 injection and raised considerably my CO2 injection and the algae are barely visible! Most of them have already gone  
yipi 
thx a lot !


----------

